# Spiel selbst programieren/designen



## Scharyth (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo
ich hätte vor mal ein Spiel selsbt zu programieren/designen. Grundkenntnisse habe ich noch keine, da ich mich noch nicht sehr lange damit beschäftige. Aber nunja ich interessiere mich dafür und würde es halt mal ausprobieren.
Nur weiß ich halt nicht wie das geht, bzw. welche Programme man dafür brauch oder wie das am leichtesten geht.


----------



## derchidori (7. Januar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hatte vor mal ein Spiel selsbt zu programieren/designen. Grundkenntnisse habe ich noch keine, da ich mich noch nicht sehr lange damit beschäftige. Aber nunja ich interessiere mich dafür und würde es halt mal ausprobieren.
> Nur weiß ich halt nicht wie das geht, bzw. welche Programme man dafür brauch oder wie das am leichtesten geht.


Hi du... Wie genau beschäftigst du dich denn damit? Lediglich eine Idee für ein Spiel haben reicht leider bei weitem nicht. Spiele werden von Teams aus erfahrenen Leuten entwickelt. Ohne jegliche Erfahrung würde ich dir empfehlen mit einem Mapeditor für ein existierendes Spiel anzufangen. Versuch die Logik vom Leveldesign zu verstehen und ein paar Levels für einen Shooter oder ein RTS zu entwerfen. Tutorials gibts im Netz. 

Danach kannst du versuchen dich zu entscheiden was du lernen möchtest. Programmieren, 3D, Grafiken, Leveldesign... sind alles Wissenschaften für sich - und bis du in einem der Bereiche gut genug bist vergehen Jahre.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Januar 2010)

Was denn für ein Spiel? So was 2D-Mäßiges oder eher so was wie WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2010)

Designer:
Spiel kaufen wo es ein Toolset gibt (z.B. Dragon Age) und was auf die Beine stellen

Programmieren:
Buch kaufen, loslegen und sich an Kreationen wie Tic Tac Toe erstmal erfreuen.


----------



## Scharyth (7. Januar 2010)

Also mein Traum wäre so was ähnliches wie WoW, aber das is fürn Anfänger seeeehr schwer.
Map Editor wollte ich ja, aber finde selber nichts gescheides. Weiß einer von euch vllt einen? Link vieleicht dazu?

Bei Dragon Age gibts nen Toolset? Erstma, was ist das? Was kann man damit machn?


----------



## -Vardor- (7. Januar 2010)

> Also mein Traum wäre so was ähnliches wie WoW, aber das is fürn Anfänger seeeehr schwer.


Du weißt das an sowas ein 1000 Köpfiges Team jahre dran sitzt??
Wenn du solche verstellungen hast HÖR AUF.. es bringt nix.

Solltest dich halt an so sachen wie bomberman oder tic tac toe erfreuen.. erstmal.


http://www.tonypa.pri.ee/tbw/start.html


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2010)

Sowas:
http://www.darift.com/


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Januar 2010)

Hier gibts umfassende Antworten zum Thema "ich will ein neues WoW machen":
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (7. Januar 2010)

> Hier gibts umfassende Antworten zum Thema "ich will ein neues WoW machen":
> http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502 ugly.gif



Der Thread is einfach sooo epic^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2010)

Gibt doch solche Game Kits. http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Schoepferis...fte-289944.html

Oder RPG Creator.

Google. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Januar 2010)

Also ein eingenes Spiel zu machen brauchst du erstmal ein team alleine kannst du das vergessen,
da es echt lange dauert udn schwierig ist selbst bei kleinen Spielen.

Eine Engine dafür zuschreiben braucht mindestens schonmal ein Jahr.

Außerdem musst du C++ komplett lernen was auch nicht wenig ist.


Würde dir einen Baukasten oder sowas empfehlen.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> [...] udn schwierig ist selbst bei kleinen Spielen.


Pong zu programmieren ist einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Eine Engine dafür zuschreiben braucht mindestens schonmal ein Jahr.


Quark. Kommt auf den Umfang drauf an. Wie schon gesagt: Pong.



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du C++ komplett lernen was auch nicht wenig ist.


Jede Sprache, die Windows API beherrscht, ist zum Spiele programmieren geeignet. Dass es C++ sein muß, ist ein Dogma.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Nette Idee. Ich möcht dich jetzt nicht beleidigen oder so, aber kannst du uns erstmal ein einfaches Spiel zusammenbasteln, damit wir sehen, was du draufhasst? Kann ja nur ein Ball sei, der über Quadrate höpft^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2010)

hab z.b. für gfx-sector mal ein spiel gemacht aus langeweile mit flash
kenn mich damit zwar etwas besser aus aber war gar nicht so ein grosser aufwand..

http://dark-minaz.cwsurf.de/Img/Gfxsector.html
aber ohne irgendwelche kenntnisse vom coden wirst du es sehr schwer haben


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Januar 2010)

Ja mit FLash kann man auch n bisschen was machen^^


----------



## Scharyth (8. Januar 2010)

Danke euch bisher für die Informationen. Werde mal die Links durchschauen und schauen ob ich was schaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (10. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nette Idee. Ich möcht dich jetzt nicht beleidigen oder so, aber kannst du uns erstmal ein einfaches Spiel zusammenbasteln, damit wir sehen, was du draufhasst? Kann ja nur ein Ball sei, der über Quadrate höpft^^



Ja, ich weiß ich muss klein anfangen und so^^. Und momentan drauf, hab ich wirklich nichts.


----------



## Soladra (10. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab z.b. für gfx-sector mal ein spiel gemacht aus langeweile mit flash
> kenn mich damit zwar etwas besser aus aber war gar nicht so ein grosser aufwand..
> 
> http://dark-minaz.cwsurf.de/Img/Gfxsector.html
> aber ohne irgendwelche kenntnisse vom coden wirst du es sehr schwer haben




Knuffig^^


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2010)

Ich denke wenn es einem mehr um Design geht sind Editoren die Spielen beiliegen ein guter Anfang. Mit Sachen wie dem Neverwinter Nights 2 Toolset können auch Laien mit etwas Einarbeitung einiges basteln. 

Auch selbst zu programmieren kann spannend sein, allerdings muss man sich klar sein dass man hier erstmal kleinere Brötchen backen muss.

So oder so - man muss mit einem Haufen Arbeit rechnen.

Ich selbst habe zu Amiga Zeiten kleinere Freeware Spiele gemacht und später auch im Team an einem kommerziellen Projekt gearbeitet.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2010)

Erstmal ein Flame zu Beginn, den könnt ihr dafür aber gerne überspringen: Es ist einfach nur zum kotzen, dass einer denkt - "Boah, ich hocke 24h am Tag vorm PC/Der Konsole und habe mir sogar ein Notebook gekauft, damit ich beim Kacken spielen kann. Das sollte wohl reichen um ein Spiel selber zu programmieren. Immerhin bin ich ein Pro in Spiel XY." - Programmieren ist Arbeit. Man kann nicht in 10 Minuten was klimpern mit dem Notepad und dann in der Konsole hämmern: compile -leckdiewurschtbinicheingamigesgame.c++".

So, und nun etwas konstruktives: Wenn du wirklich mal erste Schritte machen willst, nehme diese "Gamemaker"-Programme. Von denen würde ich die den RPG-Maker XP empfehlen. Warum? Zum einen kannste dir dein eigenes Spielchen selber zusammenstellen. Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist bei dem sehr groß (zumindest meiner Meinung nach). Das RTP versorgt dich zusätzlich mit einigen Ressourcen wie Grafiken und auch einige Midifiles. Bei der XP-Version kommt dann noch hinzu, dass du die Chance hast eigene Events unter anderem in der Skriptsprache Ruby zu schreiben. Der RPG-Maker bietet einem sehr viele Möglichkeiten und Benutzerfreundlichkeit. Es muss nicht mal unbedingt ein RPG sein. Und ein weiterer Vorteil ist die doch recht große Community, die der RPG-Maker hat, die auch Neueinsteigern zur Seite steht. Der RPG-Maker ist allerdings nicht kostenlos. In der Relation seiner Möglichkeiten bin ich aber der Meinung, dass er doch recht günstig (nicht billig!) ist.

Falls das Interesse besteht nur ein Satz: Google ist dein Freund.

Von den Editoren, die einige Spiele mitbringen würde ich dir schon eher abraten, da sie für den ahnungslosen "Entwickler" doch ein sehr großes "Hindernis" darstellen, so dass außer Maps nicht rauskommt. Und viele Editoren sind auch wirklich nur darauf beschränkt.


----------



## Drakhgard (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du ernsthaft ein Spiel planst, dann musst du dich mit 08/15 Zeugs erst einmal zufrieden geben. Anfangen tust du erst einmal mit Remakes von altbekannten Spielen. Dann machst du ein paar komplexere Sachen in 2D, bis du dich hinarbeitest zu 3D-Spielen.

Für 3D-Spiele kannst du dir OpenSource Engines herunterladen und musst mit einem Editor alles eben dann selber rendern. Aber ich würde dir raten, im 3D Bereich erstmal mit dem Modden von HL² anzufangen bzw. mit dem Mappen.

Willst du ein innovatives und markttaugliches Spiel selber machen, brauchst du wohl noch ein ganzes Team dafür und viel Geduld und ordentlich Erfahrung im Dev-Bereich.


----------



## Assari (12. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hier gibts umfassende Antworten zum Thema "ich will ein neues WoW machen":
> http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg hahahahaha geil xDD

Ohh ich sterbe hahaha


----------



## Scharyth (14. Januar 2010)

Andere Frage:
Sitze grade mal wieder an der WoW Alpha un bin an einer Stelle, an der ich eine "wow.ses" Datei erstellen soll. Nun weiß ich aber nich wie ich das hinbekomme. Also ich weiß nicht wie ich diese erstellen soll.
In dem Guide heißt es einfach das .txt am Ende löschen, aber da steht nichts also einfach nur "wow.ses" es ist aber ein Textdokumment.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Januar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Sitze grade mal wieder an der WoW Alpha un bin an einer Stelle, an der ich eine "wow.ses" Datei erstellen soll. Nun weiß ich aber nich wie ich das hinbekomme. Also ich weiß nicht wie ich diese erstellen soll.
> In dem Guide heißt es einfach das .txt am Ende löschen, aber da steht nichts also einfach nur "wow.ses" es ist aber ein Textdokumment.



Äh.. was willst du genau? Bzw. was machst du? WoW Alpha? oO
Mehr Details bitte.


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Äh.. was willst du genau? Bzw. was machst du? WoW Alpha? oO
> Mehr Details bitte.



Denke es geht darum dass er WoW nachbaut - natürlich nach den AGB nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zur Frage: Google einfach mal wow.ses die Datei kann man sicher runterladen.


----------



## Scharyth (15. Januar 2010)

Zur Info:
Ich bastel nicht ein nachbau der WoW Alpha. Es gibt verschiedene Guides mit Downloadlinks, wo man das alles machen kann. Nur muss ich diese .ses 'Datei erstelln un weiß nich wie. Un gegooglt hab ich auch schon, finde aber nichts.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Januar 2010)

ICh hab mal mit 16 oder so etwas programmiert und wenn du es von 0 an hochziehen willst brauchst du ein paar wichtige vorrausetzungen.
1. lern c/c++ und assembler wenigstens in Grundzügen
2. du MUSST in Mathe halbwegs fit sein fürs Programmieren und dir sowas vorstellen können.
3. du solltest halbwegs zeichnen können um 2. Sprites selber zu zeichnen.

Mit etwa 2 Jahren Programmiererfahrung hab ich damals ein Ballerspiel geschrieben mit nem Kumpel. Ein klassischer Sidescroller mit ein paar extra Waffen und lustigen Feinden die auf mathematischen Kurven einen umbringen wollten.
Damals war das immerhin noch so das man sich damit nicht lächerlich machte.
In der heutigen Zeit kannst du das eher knicken wenn du nicht grade ein Progammiergenie bist mit ner natürlichen Begabung.
Aber auch ich bin gespannt auf den hüpfenden Ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://sauerbraten.org/ <-- da hast du mal ein "Amateurreferenzprodukt" mit dem du dich messen können solltest.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Sitze grade mal wieder an der WoW Alpha un bin an einer Stelle, an der ich eine "wow.ses" Datei erstellen soll. Nun weiß ich aber nich wie ich das hinbekomme. Also ich weiß nicht wie ich diese erstellen soll.
> In dem Guide heißt es einfach das .txt am Ende löschen, aber da steht nichts also einfach nur "wow.ses" es ist aber ein Textdokumment.



Ordneroptionen -> Bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden den Haken weg -> .txt löschen

...


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Von den Editoren, die einige Spiele mitbringen würde ich dir schon eher abraten, da sie für den ahnungslosen "Entwickler" doch ein sehr großes "Hindernis" darstellen, so dass außer Maps nicht rauskommt. Und viele Editoren sind auch wirklich nur darauf beschränkt.



Man unterscheide hier doch bitte zwischen Design und Programmierung - der TE hatte beides erfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (15. Januar 2010)

Ordneroptionen -> Bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden den Haken weg -> .txt löschen

Sorry aber irgendwie weiß ich grad nich was du meinst. Finde nichts, was du meinst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Ordneroptionen -> Bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden den Haken weg -> .txt löschen
> 
> Sorry aber irgendwie weiß ich grad nich was du meinst. Finde nichts, was du meinst.



Du öffnest den Ordner wo die Datei ist, dort klickst du dann die Ordneroptionen an und dort in der Liste entfernst du den Haken bei "Bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden"... dann werden auch .txt Dateien etc. wieder mit ihrer Endung sprich "Beispiel.txt" anstatt nur "Beispiel" angezeigt und dann kannst du die Endung entfernen ( In deinem fall wäre es dann "wow.ses.txt" die ja bei dir nur als "wow.ses" angezeigt wird)


----------



## Scharyth (15. Januar 2010)

Ornderoptionen = Eigenschaften oder?
Zur Info hab Vista xD Weil wie gesagt finde "Bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden" nicht :/.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2010)

Organisieren -> Ordner- und Suchoptionen -> Ansicht... hab zwar 7 aber dürfte sich nicht geändert haben ^^


----------



## Raefael (16. Januar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> http://sauerbraten.org/ <-- da hast du mal ein "Amateurreferenzprodukt" mit dem du dich messen können solltest.



Der war böse, aber gut.

//Rafa


----------



## Raefael (16. Januar 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Von den Editoren, die einige Spiele mitbringen würde ich dir schon eher abraten, da sie für den ahnungslosen "Entwickler" doch ein sehr großes "Hindernis" darstellen, so dass außer Maps nicht rauskommt. Und viele Editoren sind auch wirklich nur darauf beschränkt.



Nun im Grunde hast Du Recht.
Allerdings sind manche doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll und Map bzw. Leveldesing will auch gelernt sein.
Sie z.B. Sauerbraten, gute Engine gut umgesetzt aber ohne Maps könntest Du es in die Ecke kloppen,

//Rafa


----------



## Thufeist (16. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne sehr sehr viele Leute die teilweise schon extrem gute Ideen und sogar komplette Konzepte erstellt haben.
Ich habe in diesem Bereich viele Konzeptzeichnungen erstellt.. auch für Hobbyteams..
Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, wenn du keinerlei Erfahrung hast, wirst du, so leid es mir tut, warscheinlich an der Herausforderung scheitern..
Nicht weil du en Willen nicht hast, sondern weil du durch anfallende Aufgaben erschlagen wirst.


Wenn du wirklich interesse daran hast, empfehle ich dir einen Adventure Maker, die *Programmiersprachen* dieser Programme
sind sehr leicht zu lernen, aber doch recht effektiv.
Dann brauchst du noch jede Menge Grafischen Hintergrund, Dialoge, Sprecher, vielleicht Musik und eine gute Story.. und dann kannst
du doch recht einfach dein Spiel machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verzeihung für die leicht Sarkastische schreibweise, aber ich glaube einfach das du dir nicht bewusst darüber bist was es heisst
ein Spiel zu programmieren.
Wie mein Vorposter es leicht übertrieben geschrieben hat, es ist trotzdem irgendwo die Wahrheit..


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Januar 2010)

Entweder du wgast dich an was einfaches wie Flash oder sowas ran oder du lernst C++
und tust dich mti anderen Leuten zusammen und arbeitest mti einer OpenSource Engine^^


----------



## FetterTroll (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich arbeite zurzeit an einem eigenen PC spiel... ja ich weiß das ich das eh nicht schaffe weil das viel zu schwer ist und das das millionen andere schon probiert haben und das ich das gar nicht kann weil wegen... usw.

Fakt ist ich habe Multimedia Fusion 2 entdeckt ein super Programm und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das alles was ich in meinem Spiel brauche und noch mehr mit diesem Tool realisierbar ist, und das ich früher oder später auch alles alleine hinbekommen würde. 
Jetzt aber trotzdem meine Bitte, wenn ihr einer dieser (oben erwähnten) millionen anderer seit dann meldet euch doch pls mal bei mir und schaut euch am besten schonmal

http://social.bioware.com/group/1193/(Mein Project)
http://www.clickteam.com/eng/mmf2.php (MultimediaFusion2)
an

schönen Abend noch euer FetterTroll (mittlerweile besser bekannt als CapsE)

PS: Meine Projekt ist auf english weil ich evtl. auch international arbeiten würde aber ich nehm jeden der das MMF2 Tutorial gemeistert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (29. Januar 2010)

Link doesn't work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also der von deinem Projekt, beim anderen weiß ichs nich xD


----------



## Assari (29. Januar 2010)

http://social.bioware.com/group/1193/

Der sollte gehen!


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2010)

Infos findet man da aber trotzdem nicht?


----------



## FetterTroll (1. Februar 2010)

Kein Plan warum das jez nicht so geplatt hat wies sollte xD naja Infos könnt ihr auch so haben:

Basicly it will be a freakin mix of great games like Heroes of migh and Magic, Battle Forge and Warcraft3. At the beginning of the Game you just got a few soldiers and a small village.
If you win battles against other players or scenarios against the PC you get rewards like a recipe for better swords.
If you got a skilled smith in your willage you can produce as many of this Swords as you wish. Other rewards are special weapons or amor wich are much better but can just be used once.

In fights you can move your soldiers turn after turn, this makes my game to a real strategy game and not some hectic stuff, but theres a time limit for each round so the game dont gets to much slowed down. At the moment Im thinking of 10 seconds but that may be a little to less.
Another importent part of the fighting system is that I dont want any random things. That means if my archer shoot at something theres not a random chance to hit it but a 100% chance to hit it. Anyway my archer gets a substraction to his damage, relative to the distance hes shooting. This makes you able to calculate everything in your game and win just with strategy not with luck.

In my opinion the item gethering, the unit adaptivity and the "just strategy no luck" parts combined with a highquality 2D graphic would make this game just awesome the problem is that I will need some help to finish it within the next years 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so if you are interested in helping me check out Multimedia Fusion2 at http://www.clickteam.com/eng/mmf2.php (free demo available) and finish the included toturial.


----------



## FetterTroll (1. Februar 2010)

So, und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch (sry für den doppelpost):

Das Spiel wird im Grunde ein verrükter Mix aus coolen games wie Heroes of might and Magic, Warcraft 3 und Battleforge. Man fängt mit ein paar einfachen Soldaten und einem kleinen Dorf an und wenn man dann gegen andere Spieler oder in Szenarien gegen den PC gewinnt bekommt neue Soldaten und andere Sachen wie z.B. Rezepe oder Waffen.
Rezepte kann man nur nutzen wenn man in seinem Dorf/Stadt einen Schmied oda Alchie oda was auch immer hat der das beherrschen könnte dann kann der aber unendlich viele dieser Waffen herstellen so das man theoretisch jede seiner Einheiten damit ausrüsten kann. Waffen die man einfach so findet kann man nur einer Einheit mitgeben.

In den Kämpfen selbst bewegt man die Soldaten Zug um Zug damit möchte ich vermeiden das so "OLOLOLO see my micro!!!11elf"-Pro game wie es sie in WC3 gibt Vorteile haben. Ich bin selber kein Progamer und fände es daher gut wenn man zwar darauf achten muss mit welcher Einheit man welchen Feind angreift und wann man Fähigkeiten einsetzt aber das ganze sollte ich meinen Einheiten nicht in weniger als 2 Sekunden mitteilen müssen um ein guter Spieler zu sein. Damit das SPiel nicht zu sehr gebremst wird gibt es aber ein kurzes Zeitlimit für die Züge (im Moment denke ich an 10 Sek) so das man zwar Zeit hat den Befehl zu geben aber nicht um erstmal gemütlich den besten angriffsplan auszuarbeiten das sollte man schon machen wenn der Gegner drann ist.

Auch wichtig in den Kämpfen ist das ich "Luck" (also Glück) ausschließen will. Das heißt wenn ich eine Einheit angreife weiß ich vorher genau wie effektiv der Angriff ist und das ist er dann auch (außer mein Gegner hat ein Ass im Ärmel) Bei Bogenschützen die ja aba z.B. nicht immer treffen wird je nach Entfernung ein Malus auf den Schaden gegeben soll heißen ich treffe zwar zu 100% mache aber unter Umständen nur 10% Schaden, der Vorteil von diesem Prinzip ist halt das es irgendwie fairer ist, der mit der besseren Strategie soll gewinnen nicht der schnellste oder der mit Glück!

So ich denke durch das Items und Einheiten sammeln evlt. Erfolge Freischalten und eine (hoffentlich) gute 2D grafik (ich denke da an Bäume die im Wind wehen und pfützen in denen sich dinge spiegeln) und der NUR strategie Einstellung könnte das Spiel echt was werden. Was meint ihr? 

PS: Sry das wir jez ein bisschen vom Thema abkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Hast Du denn schon irgendwas vorzuweisen oder nur diese paar textzeilen?


----------



## FetterTroll (1. Februar 2010)

Ja natürlich habe ich schon was vor zu weisen. Bis jetzt habe ich schon die nötigen Datenbanken erstellt, und glaubt es oder nicht meine Erfahrung sagt mir das das das wichtigste für ein Spiel ist, jedes Spiel braucht eine art Datenbak in der steht wieviel Schaden eine Eiheit hat oder welche Map in der Kampangne nach welchem Film kommt, die Datenbank ist das wichtigste an einem Spiel. Außerdem habe ich es schon so weit geschafft das die Daten aus der Datenbank auch in dem "Armee Editor" angezeigt werden und ein Scrolling System eingebaut damit sich die Mapgröße nicht auf die größe des Fensters beschränkt. Ich bin außerdem sehr zuversichtlich das ich alle meine Ziele früher oder später alleine verwirklichen könnte, die einzige Ausnahme macht da der Mehrspielermodus und die KI für diese beiden Aspekte brauche ich wohl noch Hilfe von erfahreneren MMF2 nutzern aber mit ein paar Tutorials würde ich wohl auch das schaffen.

Ich hab hier mal die MMF2 Datei ich nehme aber an ihr werdet so wie sie jetzt ist probleme mit den Bildern haben da die nicht enthalten sind werdet ihr wohl erstma nur Platzhalter sehen. Für die die noch kein MMF2 haben hab ich noch ein paar Screenshots (natürlich alles nur erstmal Probe Grafiken... ich musste mich dazu zwingen nicht als erstes das Interface perfeckt zu machen sondern mich erstmal ums wesentliche zu kümmern 

http://www.fileuploadx.de/483007
http://social.bioware.com/uploads_project/project_gallery/2000/1818/853/2572.jpg
http://social.bioware.com/uploads_project/project_gallery/2000/1818/853/2571.jpg
http://social.bioware.com/uploads_project/project_gallery/2000/1818/853/2570.jpg


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

Überzeugen tut mich das nicht - aber muss es auch nicht. Halte uns ruhig auf dem laufenden, ich hätte nichts dagegen mich hier zu irren.


----------



## FetterTroll (2. Februar 2010)

Ich schätze das heißt dann auf deine negative Art... Mensch das ist ja mal ne GEILE Spielidee xD also danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Februar 2010)

Also das hat sicher lange gedauert respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

FetterTroll schrieb:


> Ich schätze das heißt dann auf deine negative Art... Mensch das ist ja mal ne GEILE Spielidee xD also danke dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das heisst ich glaube nicht dass dabei was rauskommt, das soll dich aber nicht davon abhalten es zu versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Februar 2010)

ich frage mich, wo immer dieser drang her kommt, spiele erstellen zu wollen, ohne programmieren zu lernen. diese ganze modellbasierte entwicklung ist mir ein graus, und dazu so bechränkt in den möglichkeiten.

also, wenn du dich wirklich dafür interessierst, lern lieber was ordentliches, programmierkenntnisse sind immer ne tolle sache und man zieht mehr nutzen daraus, als privat mit einem editor ein kleines spiel zusammengeklickt zu haben.

und um auf was ganz spezielles zurückzukommen: nein, eine gefüllte datenbank ist nicht der elementare bestandteil eines spiels. ki, grafik-engine, steuerung etc. ist ungleich wichtiger, als nach 2 wochen schon zu wissen, wie stark bogenschützen gegen lanzenträger sind, denn dieses wissen lässt sich später ohne weiteres in ein bestehendes system einfügen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> ich frage mich, wo immer dieser drang her kommt, spiele erstellen zu wollen, ohne programmieren zu lernen. diese ganze modellbasierte entwicklung ist mir ein graus, und dazu so bechränkt in den möglichkeiten.



Naja Spiele haben ja mehrere Aspekte neben der programmierung wie z.B. Design, Grafik und Musik.
Gerade ersteres ist natürlich unbefriedigend umzusetzen wenn einem das Team oder die eigenen Fähigkeiten fehlen. Da würde ich ja fast eher schon zu Mods-Tools greifen.
Als Grafiker oder Musiker ist es da schon reizvoller eben auch ohne Programmierkenntnisse was eigenes machen zu können. Das Ergebnis ist zwar nach wie vor eher durchwachsen, aber das ist ja für den Entwicklungsprozess nicht schlecht.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja Spiele haben ja mehrere Aspekte neben der programmierung wie z.B. Design, Grafik und Musik.
> Gerade ersteres ist natürlich unbefriedigend umzusetzen wenn einem das Team oder die eigenen Fähigkeiten fehlen. Da würde ich ja fast eher schon zu Mods-Tools greifen.
> Als Grafiker oder Musiker ist es da schon reizvoller eben auch ohne Programmierkenntnisse was eigenes machen zu können. Das Ergebnis ist zwar nach wie vor eher durchwachsen, aber das ist ja für den Entwicklungsprozess nicht schlecht.



ich ging hier eher davon aus, dass der TE das spiel nicht professionell mit eigenem musiker, grafiker usw. aufziehen wollte. wenn man von professionell erstellten spielen ausgeht, ja, da kommt einiges an zeug zusammen, aber nicht für ein hobbyprojekt. und fürs design allein muss man kein spiel erstellen, da lässt sich auch toll papier mit vollkritzeln. man braucht dann nur jemanden, der das umsetzt.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

Es geht ja nicht um "professionell" sondern um die eigenen Interessen die ev. nicht auf Programmierung fokussiert sind. Trotzdem möchte man seine Arbeiten aber in so ein Umfeld einbringen.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um "professionell" sondern um die eigenen Interessen die ev. nicht auf Programmierung fokussiert sind. Trotzdem möchte man seine Arbeiten aber in so ein Umfeld einbringen.



eben. und da es nicht um eine professionelle arbeit geht, in der andere den teil übernehmen, der nicht den eigenen interessen zuträglich ist, muss man wohl in den sauren apfel beißen und sich mit der materie befassen, oder halt damit leben, das das endprodukt nicht unbedingt den eigenen vorstellungen entspricht. was mich wieder zu meinem ursprünglichen standpunkt zurückführt: man kann kein wirklich gutes spiel erstellen, ohne auch nur die geringste ahnung vom programmieren zu haben. damit muss man leben, und wer sich dessen im klaren ist und das ganze nur macht, um seinem liebsten hobby zu frönen und nicht das neuste uber-spiel zu erstellen, wird auch nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2010)

Die ersten Arbeiten werden eh nie "professionell". Ich stimme Dir zu, es muss einfach Spass machen.
Ich hab auch mal ein Uralt-Spiel von mir rausgekramt. Teils finde ich es heute noch cool, teils furchtbar. Aber ne gute Erfahrung war es allemal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5lgBcXxQrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FetterTroll (3. Februar 2010)

Naja ihr habt schon recht, mit den meisten Programmen die ohne code auskommen kann man wirklich nicht viel mehr machen als sich so minispiele wie deines zusammen zu klicken. Aber das ist der Grund warum MMF2 so genial ist. Es lässt dem Nutzer wirklich alles offen. Es gibt (meines Wissens nach) NICHTS was man mit diesem Tool nicht erstellen könnte (soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar 3D PlugIns). Ein zweites WoW in 2D kein Problem Call of Duty in 2D kein Problem Age of Empires nachbauen kein Problem. 
Und ich beharre weiterhin auf meiner Theorie das Datenbanken das wichtigste für ein Spiel sind. Denn du kannst kaum ein Spiel programmieren ohne Datenbank. Tertis und Pong vll aber auch nur wenn du die HighScore weglässt Datenbanken sind unverzichtbar und je eher man sich darüber im klaren ist wo man welche Werte speichert desto einfacher wird das erstellen des Spiels. Ich könnte das Interfacebild meiner Einheiten sonstwo abspeichern aber je einfacher ich es laden kann desto weniger Aufwand habe ich im Endeffekt und da z.B. die Arrays die ich kenne maximal 3 Werte haben muss man schon überlegen wie man das anstellt wenn jeden Einheit neben den eigenen Werten auch noch Gegenstände tragen soll die wiederum fähigkeiten und Werte haben und die Fähigkeiten haben auch wieder Werte die Boni haben die ich natürlich im Richtigen Moment auch auf die Werte meiner Einheiten rechnen muss.
Je eher ich das Gerüst habe desto einfach wird das ganze. Ich kann ja am Anfang sagen das der Soldat das Bild Soldat.jpg laden soll und es erst am Ende der Entwicklung erstellen. Solange muss ich dann eben mit nem leeren Rahmen zurecht kommen aber erst das ganze Spiel machen und sich dann überlegen wo man welche Werte speichert ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn.


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. Februar 2010)

FetterTroll schrieb:


> Naja ihr habt schon recht, mit den meisten Programmen die ohne code auskommen kann man wirklich nicht viel mehr machen als sich so minispiele wie deines zusammen zu klicken. Aber das ist der Grund warum MMF2 so genial ist. Es lässt dem Nutzer wirklich alles offen. Es gibt (meines Wissens nach) NICHTS was man mit diesem Tool nicht erstellen könnte (soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar 3D PlugIns). Ein zweites WoW in 2D kein Problem Call of Duty in 2D kein Problem Age of Empires nachbauen kein Problem.



das wage ich offen zu bezweifeln. modellbasierte entwicklung ist stark eingeschränkt, was allein schon daran liegt, dass die umsetzung aus dem modell in eine effektiv nutzbare umgebung entscheidungen erfordert, die der computer nicht allein lösen kann. allgemeine strukturen mögen sich so recht effektiv erstellen lassen, aber definitiv nicht alles, und die performance dürfte auch stark leiden.



FetterTroll schrieb:


> Und ich beharre weiterhin auf meiner Theorie das Datenbanken das wichtigste für ein Spiel sind. Denn du kannst kaum ein Spiel programmieren ohne Datenbank. Tertis und Pong vll aber auch nur wenn du die HighScore weglässt Datenbanken sind unverzichtbar und je eher man sich darüber im klaren ist wo man welche Werte speichert desto einfacher wird das erstellen des Spiels. Ich könnte das Interfacebild meiner Einheiten sonstwo abspeichern aber je einfacher ich es laden kann desto weniger Aufwand habe ich im Endeffekt und da z.B. die Arrays die ich kenne maximal 3 Werte haben muss man schon überlegen wie man das anstellt wenn jeden Einheit neben den eigenen Werten auch noch Gegenstände tragen soll die wiederum fähigkeiten und Werte haben und die Fähigkeiten haben auch wieder Werte die Boni haben die ich natürlich im Richtigen Moment auch auf die Werte meiner Einheiten rechnen muss.
> Je eher ich das Gerüst habe desto einfach wird das ganze. Ich kann ja am Anfang sagen das der Soldat das Bild Soldat.jpg laden soll und es erst am Ende der Entwicklung erstellen. Solange muss ich dann eben mit nem leeren Rahmen zurecht kommen aber erst das ganze Spiel machen und sich dann überlegen wo man welche Werte speichert ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn.



dass es eine möglichkeit geben muss, daten persistent zu speichern, steht außer frage. ich habe dich wohl falsch verstanden, ich ging davon aus, dass du die ausstattung der datenbank mit festen werten meinst. allerdings muss an dieser stelle angemerkt werden, dass es in den meisten programmiersprachen schnittstellen zur effektiven speicherung gibt, und eine einfache datenbank lässt sich recht schnell initialisieren. auch das speicherkonzept der werte dürfte sich im verlauf der entwicklung mehrfach ändern, und eine erweiterbarkeit der daten bis zum schluss sollte gegeben sein. deshalb würde ich weiterhin bestreiten, dass eine datenbank das wichtigste ist, was ein spiel hat.

ich wünsche dir allerdings viel erfolg bei deinem projekt, aber sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn du doch auf grenzen stößt. ist es nicht die überwindung eben dieser, die den größten reiz bieten? bleib auf jeden fall am ball, und überdenke deine entscheidung, keine ordentliche programmiersprache zu nutzen, noch einmal.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Februar 2010)

Ihr redet immer davon das die modelbasierte Entwicklung eingeschränkt sei. Kann man das irgendwie anders lösen?

Also kenn mich da net gut aus aber beschäftige mich mehr mti Webprogrammierung.


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2010)

Du kannst ja darauf beharren - deswegen wird es trotzdem nicht richtiger. Deine Datenbank bzw. die darin enthaltenen Daten sind letztlich nur die Details die nix wert sind, wenn Du noch keine uebergeordneten Strukturen hast. Irgend etwas muss die Datenbank ansprechen, auslesen, mit den Daten etwas Sinnvolles machen (allg. Game-Engine) und das dann auch fuer den Spieler darstellen (Grafikengine, Soundengine). Programme wie MMF2 stellen Dir freilich schon einige dieser Strukturen zur Verfuegung (einfache Grafik-Engine, Tools um User-Interaktionen umzusetzen, Skripting-Tools) - aber sie schraenken Dich auch ein, was man letztlich dem Spiel anmerken wird. Deine Daten machen letztlich die Story und die Parameter/Details des Spiels auf - ob daraus auch wirklich ein Spiel wird, wird von den Strukturen bestimmt. Und wenn diese nicht funktionieren, dann hast Du nur einen huebschen Haufen Datenschrott.

PS: Das Wichtigste an einem Spiel ist immer noch die gute Idee dahinter. Auch wenn die heutzutage oft mit der tolleren Grafik verwechselt wird...

PPS: Ein paar wichtige Konzepte, die sich der Troll mal durchlesen sollte, waeren sicher die vom Top-Down- und vom Bottom-Up-Design.


----------



## FetterTroll (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen das eure Argumente überzeugend sind. Ich bin mir weiterhin sehr sicher das ich mit MMF2 zum Ziel kommen werde und da es sich um eine 2D Anwendung mit sehr geringen Datenmengen die über das Internet übertragen werden müssen handelt ist mit die Preformace in erster Linie mal egal jeder WinXP-fähige Rechner mit nem Modem wird keine Probleme haben.
Das eine Datenbank aus meiner Sicht so wichtig ist liegt vieleicht daran das ich seit mittlerweile wohl gut und gerne 11 Jahren immer wieder Spiele erstellt habe (Pen&Paper systeme, Brettspiele und PC Spiele) und mir bei jedem Projekt das ich mit dem PC erstellen wollte die Datenbanken gefehlt haben. (Sogar in VB hab ich das nich wirklich hinbekommen) 
Wenn ich doch auf Grenzen stoßen sollte bin ich sicherlich nicht mehr enttäuscht, wie gesagt ich hab 11 Jahre erfahrung und daher so manches Fehgeschlagene Projekt auf meiner Liste, daher macht es mir nicht mehr viel aus. Evtl. wird die Idee begraben und ein neues Tool gesucht. ("Richtige" Programmiersprachen liegen mir nicht, da es viel zu lange dauert bis man ein Ergebnis bekommt. Mein Problem ist immer das in meinem Kopf die Sachen alle längst fertig sind und damit sind alle Probleme quasi schon gelöst und es wäre nur noch arbeit sie umzusetzen... das macht keinen Spaß.) 
Naja wenn ich vll irgendwann ein Team hätte würde das wohl anders werden... wenn die dann auf Probleme stoßen helf ich ihnen weiter und lass sie dann wieder selber machen... zumindest wäre das mein Traumjob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das Leben ist ja bekanntlich kein Ponnyhof


----------



## xdave78 (8. Februar 2010)

Sorry dass ich das jetzt so krass sage. Aber hättest Du Dich in deinen 11 Jahren "Erfahrungssammlung" nur die Hälfte der Zeit anstatt mit Ideen erträumen mit zB C++ befasst wäre das heute sicher kein Problem mehr für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Februar 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich das jetzt so krass sage. Aber hättest Du Dich in deinen 11 Jahren "Erfahrungssammlung" nur die Hälfte der Zeit anstatt mit Ideen erträumen mit zB C++ befasst wäre das heute sicher kein Problem mehr für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign Denke damit kommt man besser zu Ergebnisen.

Wahrscheinlich nicht schneller aber besser.


----------



## FetterTroll (13. Februar 2010)

Naja Leute wie ich wolln eben nicht programmieren können, sie wollen Spiele erstellen und ihre Ideen verwirklichen das programmieren wäre da nur ein Mittel zum Zweck wenn ich also erstmal 5 Jahre C++ lernen muss um dann ein Spiel zu erstellen ist das aus meiner Sicht 5 Jahre verschwendete Zeit in der ich überhaupt nichts habe und dann bin ich wohl immer noch bei weitem schlechter als das was man mit den heuten "Zusammenklick" Tools wie dem WC3 Editor und MMF2 so hinbekommt.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2010)

abgesehen davon dsa man ein einfaches 2d spiel sowas von leicht mit flash realisieren kann (welches erst noch einfache schnittstellen für sound,bild,animation hat)

ich habe nun auch mein erstes "spiel" fertig gecodet welches ich für meine schule brauchte, waren gut 190h Arbeit von der idee, bis zu den zeichnungen, den grafiken in photoshop , 4000 zeilen code  .. und am ende hab ich nen 5min spiel dafür bekommen

und trozdem muss ich sagen .. es wars wert , auch wenns kein neues wow ist oder so .. immerhin kann ich sagen es ist meins .. alles darin ist von mir gemacht (najo bis auf flash selber halt und den bg sound .. der war gratis von soner tetris style sound seite^^)


----------



## Deadlift (14. Februar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hätte vor mal ein Spiel selsbt zu programieren/designen. Grundkenntnisse habe ich noch keine, da ich mich noch nicht sehr lange damit beschäftige. Aber nunja ich interessiere mich dafür und würde es halt mal ausprobieren.
> Nur weiß ich halt nicht wie das geht, bzw. welche Programme man dafür brauch oder wie das am leichtesten geht.



Mal von dem ganzen anderen "HAHA Nap wird doch eh nix" abgesehen.
Tu es einfach.

Überleg dir was du für ein Spiel machen willst.

-Browsergame
-Minigame
-Mod für ein bestehendes Game
-Game auf einer Engine
-Server-Client
-etc.

So dämlich es klingt, teils sind die Ideen am Anfang so billig wie "Ich will ein neues WoW machen" völlig ausreichend.
So legst du zumindest deine Grundströmung fest und weißt was es mal werden soll.

Dann such dir zusammen womit du das realisieren willst, wo deine Kompetenzen liegen.
Such dir Freunde die dir helfen wollen oder können.
Such dir einen Menthor.
(Niemand designed, entwickelt, codet, "zeichnet" ein Spiel komplett alleine, egal welchen Umfang es hat)

Das ist mal grob grob grob der Anfang eines Gamesprojektes.

Dann musst du dir aber eins klarmachen: 
*Du wirst leiden...*

Du wirst mehr als einmal an deine Grenzen kommen, du wirst mehr als einmal alles hinwerfen wollen, du wirst wesentlich mehr Arbeit investieren müssen als in alle anderen Projekte.

Das klingt am Anfang alles kaum greifbar, aber ich bin nun schon ne ganze Weile in der Branche, und hab teils renomierte Gamedeveloper überall auf der Welt einbrechen sehen.
Modding Crews die kurz vor "Schluß" auf Probleme treffen die sie nicht umschiffen können, Gamekonzepte die in der QA durchfallen und komplett restrukturiert werden müssen.
Fertige Spiele bereits in der Auslieferung oder in der Release Candidate Fassung zurück in Alpha Status gehen.
Spiele die bereits gepublished wurden, dann aber von den Publishern an den Lizenzgeber zurückgegeben werden.

Kenn auch den ein oder anderen Game-Entwickler der nun in Berlin Taxi fährt.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich auch Leute die Jahrelang kein soziales Leben mehr hatten, sich komplett in ihrer Arbeit vergraben, am Ende aber ein grandioses Game rauskam und die Leute vor Stolz fast platzen wollten.
Ein alter Kollege von mir sitzt nun in Singapore und entwickelt dort für ein Game Studio ein neues MMO.

+
Wir suchen immer qualifizierte Leute, und ggw. ist es egal ob Studium, Ausbildung, Hobby.
Solange du was leisten und durch können überzeugen kannst, kannst du in die Branche einsteigen.
Sich darin allerdings zu halten und zu behaupten ist der schwierige Teil.

Eh ich red schowieder zuviel... liest ja eh keiner solang =)

Ein Tip am Ende, da sich die wirklich entwickelt haben:
http://www.games-academy.de/


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2010)

Laufen wollen bevor man überhaupt krabbeln kann... kann sehr schmerzhaft werden...


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> (Niemand designed, entwickelt, codet, "zeichnet" ein Spiel komplett alleine, egal welchen Umfang es hat)



Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je nach Umfang kann man sehr wohl alles selbst machen.


----------



## Deadlift (14. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gut ich formuliere um.

Bei geringerem Umfang gibt es keinen Sinn alles selbst zu machen(spätestens bei Soundclips greift man auf gefundenes ausm Inet zurück).
Bei größerem Umfang ist es nicht wirtschaftlich(zeitlich/monetär) alles alleine zu machen.

Ja es gibt Beispiele wo ein Entwickler alles selbst gemacht hat von Aufnahme, Mischen der Soundfiles bis Publishing.

Aber das is nu wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2010)

In dem Stadium macht Du sowas aus Spass an der Freud und wenn Du mit Grafik und Sound ein klein wenig affin bist machst Du das auch selbst. Wenn ich alles ausm Internet ziehe brauch ich gar nicht erst anzufangen.

Ich spreche hier auch aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier auch aus eigener Erfahrung.



Meld dich nochmal wenn du fertig bist wieviel du am Ende doch gezogen hast, und wenns nur Ideen waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie schon gesagt:


Deadlift schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Beispiele wo ein Entwickler alles selbst gemacht hat von Aufnahme, Mischen der Soundfiles bis Publishing.




Oh, ich rede übrigens nicht von Flash/Browser-Games.


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Meld dich nochmal wenn du fertig bist wieviel du am Ende doch gezogen hast, und wenns nur Ideen waren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich doch längst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Games die auf Public Domain Veröffentlichungen gelandet sind und später auch im Team und kommerziell.

Ach ja: Es gab zu der Zeit noch kein "Flash" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bin ich doch längst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann zeig dem Pappa doch mal.

Und wehe nu kommt sowas wie:

GamesStraightFromHell

Das wollte uns damals wirklich einer verkaufen...


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2010)

Gab es doch schon längst im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehn davon ging es hier um erste Gehversuche des TE und nicht darum irgendwelche Spiele irgendwem zu verkaufen.


----------



## Deadlift (15. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gab es doch schon längst im Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Offensichtlich hab ich aber nicht alles gelesen.... denkst du nie mit?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine bei dir aber auch ein paar Schriftzüge und Grafiken zu erkennen die aus damaligen Games Paketen stammen, mag mich da aber irren.
Du kannst auch "damals" kaum mehr mit heute vergleichen wo jeder an sich selbst den Anspruch stellt die heutigen "Standards" erfüllen zu müssen.
Selbst die Indi Szene hält sich mittlerweile an gewisse Regeln, aber wir kommen vom Thema ab.


Tikume schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon ging es hier um erste Gehversuche des TE und nicht darum irgendwelche Spiele irgendwem zu verkaufen.


True,
ich habe die Diskussion wieviel man selber macht, machen kann oder machen sollte nicht angefangen, und mich danach beschwert dass wir abkommen und dem TE nicht mehr helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ging es lediglich darum wenn man einsteigt und keinerlei Vorkentnisse hat, das sich mit ein paar Leuten zusammen setzen die evtl. schon ein bischen Wissen haben, durchaus mehr Sinn macht als alles alleine zu fressen.
Bezweifle auch dass du dein Projekt damals ohne Vorkentnisse erstellt hast, falls doch nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Klar ist es auch möglich sowas von 0 weg ohne Vorkentnisse alleine zu stemmen, wie ich sagte gibt es auch dafür Beispiele, würde ich aber persönlich keinem epmpfehlen der überhaupt mal einsteigen will.

Wenn man mit sich aber im reinen ist es überhaupt mal ernsthaft anzugehen(wo ich wie du aber grundsätzlich genauso kritisch bin), dann ist die einzig richtige Methode sich reinzustürzen.

Und nein ich impliziere nicht dass er sein Erstlingswerk gleich ein wirtschafticher Erfolg wird oder werden soll.

Mein erstes Game war auch ein Mini Pacman Klon namens "Monsters" wo ein 16 Pixel Haufen vor mehreren 8 Pixel Häufchen durch ein Labyrinth wegläuft und 1 Pixel Bomben setzen kann wenn er fünf 3 Pixel "Kekse" gefresen hat.
Damals noch schön QBasic auf meinem Schneider CPC 64, und das erst zu Zeiten wo es schon Sachen wie Fruity Frank gab.

Aber auch da ging ich mit dem Wissen ran ich weiß wo ich die Kasette einlegen muss und das ich STRG + ALT + ENTER drücken muss um die Kasette zu laden und hab ne Menge Hilfe gebraucht.
Inet hieß damals noch BTX >_<

Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab, meine einzige Aussage, auch wenn dazu ein Satz gereicht hätte: Tu es einfach
(Ja Nike hat den Spruch von mir...)
Wir können uns aber gerne mal zusammen hocken und über Game-Design zu sinieren Tiku, nur dass dann eher in einem der vielen Biergärten hier in MUC und nicht im Forum.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2010)

Nene, ich hab da schon fast alles selbst gemacht bis auf eine Score-Grafik von nem Freund und der Musik von nem anderen Freund (hätte ich aber bei Bedarf auch komplett selbst machen können).
Geklaut ist da nichts (wäre gegen meine Ehre gegangen).

Vom verkaufen braucht man bei sowas auch nicht zu reden. Allerdings ist das Projekt auf einer CD von APC&TCP erschienen und die haben mir dann wiederrum deswegen einen "Job" bei einem anderen Spiel vermittelt wo es dann zumindest 1500 Mark gab.
Auch bin ich darüber an nen Webmaster Job bei New Generation Software gekommen was mir auch hier ein weiteres Projekt brachte (das allerdings wegen des Programmierers eingestellt wurde) und letztendlich auch meine erste Arbeitsstelle (allerdings dann nicht im Spielebereich).

Aber der Schritt mal etwas gemacht zu haben, etwas vorziegen zu können (auch wenn es nur was ganz kleines ist) - der ist denke ich enorm wichtig.

Ich schliesse mich daher Dir an: Tu es einfach, TE. Wenn Du am Ende etwas vorzuweisen hast, dann ist das schon ein prima Ergebnis.


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Gabs da nicht mal so 3-4 Leute die World of Warcraft 2 machen wollten? ...

Stimmt, wurd schon gepostet :>


----------

